

Nvidia: Moore's Law is Dead, Multi-core Not Future - Splines
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/moores-law-multicore-serial-parallel-programming,10324.html

======
gruseom
This contains nothing but content hijacked from the original piece
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1314227>). It's surprising that people
can get away with this. I thought tomshardware was a credible site.

~~~
jacquesm
Agreed, but they do link to and credit the original article.

It adds absolutely nothing, so the person that posted it really shouldn't have
bothered putting his name on top.

------
wendroid
Dally must have got round to reading the CS books from the 1990s

This is my favourite from 1992 :

[http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ulb.tu-
da...](http://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ulb.tu-
darmstadt.de%2Ftocs%2F28895568.pdf&pli=1)

His is spot on though, but we need to get the vector unit as standard on the
MB, not some add-on card. Larabee talks good graphics talk but the real gift
should just be the vector FPU made available to the OS.

SSEx processes 128bits in one operation which can represent 2 x 64bit doubles
or 4 x 32bit floats or 8 x dwords or 16 bytes, which I thought was me reading
it wrong, they call it SIMD and let you have 2 64bit data points which I
suppose is technically true :) I was expecting something spectacular like 128.

~~~
wmf
_Dally must have got round to reading the CS books from the 1990s_

I got a laugh out of this, considering that Professor Dally _writes_ CS/EE
textbooks.

